# Anyone watching the weather?



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Let's just say that six inches of snow actually hits like the forecasters are saying it will.

Anyone going to take advantage of the first cold snap of the fall tomorrow???

I'm mighty, mighty tempted...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Got a corn field lined up? Could be good!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well the north wind is howling and the snow is fall...and I'm stuck at work. Why can't the cold fronts come on the weekends??? Please, somebody tell me they took advantage of this.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

buddy scouted last night and did not find a field, The birds seemed to have thinned out


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like more snow and cold moving through tonight. There has to be some birds holed up somewhere...


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh Canada!!!!!!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Im going out tonight, that last storm seemed to send most of the birds south hope some more are down with this weather but not looking great.


----------

